# California Auto insurance



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

Does anyone know which insurance in California will cover for delivery on personal policy?

I saw one Internet article saying state farms does, but i don't know how valid that statement and it didn't mention when and what state.

I suppose insurance for delivery will have 3 areas like uber/lyft
1. Covered
2. Not covered, but will not drop
3. Not covered and will drop

I know lot of you will say, don't ask, don't tell, but it's good to know.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

No one but you knows you'you're on delivery. Don't trip. I hope you don't use rideshare signs for delivery..


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

I believe insurers that cover rideshare also cover delivery. Uber provides similar coverage for UberEats and passengers. Read the first thread at
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Insurance/


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Weirdddd... maybe it's a CA thing. I'm pretty sure I had discussed the rideshare periods of coverage with my allstate agent. Now you got me thinking, I should double check, just in case.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Allstate is a no go here in California.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Allstate is a no go here in California.


I have rideshare insurance with Allstate; it was a simple add on to my regular insurance and not overly expensive. They did not have it a few years ago here, but now they do.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Tank_Driver said:


> I have rideshare insurance with Allstate; it was a simple add on to my regular insurance and not overly expensive. They did not have it a few years ago here, but now they do.


My mistake, State Farm turned me down not Allstate.....These company names are confusing. I will try Allstate next week.


----------



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

It's an old post but I see that people are still interested so I'll put some updates. I haven't really made many progress on researching these insurance, but it seems like just because you have rideshare coverage does not mean you have delivery coverage.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Tank_Driver said:


> I have rideshare insurance with Allstate; it was a simple add on to my regular insurance and not overly expensive. They did not have it a few years ago here, but now they do.


Thanks for the 411. Just switched to Allstate, half of what GEICO was offering.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Thanks for the 411. Just switched to Allstate, half of what GEICO was offering.


Great to hear! Been with Allstate for years, and when things go wrong, they have always been right on top of it. I'm not sure Geico could match that based on some stories I've heard-or let's just say I wouldn't have the same faith in them. Nice!


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Allstate is rideshare endorsement while Geico is hybrid commercial policy thus the reason is more expensive. Geico is way better than Allstate if you do rideshare, Amazon and food delivery. Allstate just covers rideshare and not any other commercial use like food delivery or Amazon Flex. With Allstate, if the app is on, the rideshare company insurance comes 1st and Allstate policy fills in the gaps. With Geico, you can choose to use the rideshare insurance and Geico fills the gaps or go thru Geico for everything.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

LauraC said:


> Allstate is rideshare endorsement while Geico is hybrid commercial policy thus the reason is more expensive. Geico is way better than Allstate if you do rideshare, Amazon and food delivery. Allstate just covers rideshare and not any other commercial use like food delivery or Amazon Flex. With Allstate, if the app is on, the rideshare company insurance comes 1st and Allstate policy fills in the gaps. With Geico, you can choose to use the rideshare insurance and Geico fills the gaps or go thru Geico for everything.


Important for everyone to speak to their own individual insurance agent, and what policy is it writing, as I do all three (rideshare, Flex, DD, etc.) and everything is covered-and that is in writing on my policy.


----------

